# TiVo App not working on IPod/iPhone



## Michael Hershey (Aug 15, 2019)

I can stream my recording on my TiVo boot without a problem but if I try to use the TiVo app on either my iPhone or my iPad I get the following error message :



Proble Streaming

There was a problem streaming this show. Please check your network and try again


Any help is greatly appreciated- TiVo wants to monkey with my router firewall which I am not very interested in. Also that does not make much sense to me since it streams fine off of the TiVo website


----------

